# Pensacola Fly Fishing Mailing List



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

If it's useful, I set up a mailing list for us few fly fishermen in the area... mostly because I don't check this site very often and miss out on things. If it works out great if not then oh well... 

To subscribe, click below to send an email to:
[email protected]

A few of us are already on the list....


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

am I on?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

You are now. Now I except to see an email sent to it soon about next Ozone gathering :yes:


----------

